# Physiatry CPT CODES



## Irma (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello-

Has anyone had any experience in coding for Physiatry???? We have a new MD coming to our office who's specialty is physiatry.  I have never heard of the the specialty much less of cpt codes.  I googled physiatry and obtained some information but not much.  

Anything helps. 

Thanks,
Irma


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 21, 2010)

Irma,

Physiatry is also known as Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation.  Both MD and DO can specialize in this.  For E/M, they will use the same codes as any other specialty.  The ones I coded for did a lot of work comp, stroke rehabiliation, and chronic pain management.  I would bone up on your joint aspiration/injection codes, trigger point, nerve blocks, EMG and NCS codes.  Some also do the spine injections; some will manage pain pump reprogramming and refills.  Our group also chair the IP Rehab department of the hospital, and work closely with PT/OT/ST (but those are through the hospital so I didn't have to code them).  One of ours is a DO, so he does sometimes do the Osteopathic Manipulation. 

Good luck,


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 21, 2010)

Cindy is absolutely correct and the only thing I can add is to maybe "bone" up on the pain guidelines for diagnosis coding for use of the 338.xx dx codes.  Most of the time I see only a 7xx.xx code used for back pain or neck pain etc. and rarely see the 338.xx codes however when I look at the documentation the 338.xx codes are well documented.


----------

